# T-Track Table location



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I am not sure where to put the T-Track location on the router table. What is the distance (center to center) from the T-Track to the center of the router plate? Miter Slot?

I put one on my first table (6") but since I didn't use the T-Track omitted it on my second RT. I plan on using it on the new table.

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you want to use it for a feather board then it needs to be as close as possible to the insert plate as it will still be 3 or 4" at least to the center of the bit from the edge of the plate. For anything else I recommend using a push block along the fence instead. Simpler and works better.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I just finished my R/T and I used a miter track and no T slot track on the table. I can use a miter gauge or a feather board or a sled..., I did use 3 T slot tracks on the fence, 2 to hold the sliding fences right and left, and 1 at the top for feather boards. I will post pictures within the next day or so. It is from the New Yankee Workshop plans but slightly modified.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Look forward to the pics.... how far did you place the miter track from the insert plate?


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m using the miter slot that was cast into my Bosch RA1181 table and an adjustable featherboard In it on the table surface, and the two OEM feather boards on the fence - this really captures the piece and with a push stick removes any danger of flying wood! Cover 98% of all the cuts I make. It has been suggested that pieces which will be cut to a narrow dimension (stile/rails, etc.) be dado’d or grooved while still a larger workpiece and ripped to size thereafter.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If you want to use it for a feather board then it needs to be as close as possible to the insert plate as it will still be 3 or 4" at least to the center of the bit from the edge of the plate. For anything else I recommend using a push block along the fence instead. Simpler and works better.


Charles, have you had any issues with the workpiece moving away from the fence, or being forced upwards “over” the bit with your pushblock method? Is it necessary to have some means of trapping the workpiece (sandpaper strip, toggle clamp, rabbet)?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jim I have no idea if this will be of any help , but I took a pic of my Incra table so you could see where they put the track


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Jim,

I placed my miter track 1-1/2'' from the edge of the plate.

Dan


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Rick and Dan


----------

